# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  سوال درمورد فایل های سیستمی

## hamed72900

سلام . من می خواستم فایل mif و dll مربوط به یه ویدجت خاص توی گوشیم رو ویرایش کنم . برای ویرایش dll کلی گشتم و چند تا نرم افزار مثل PE Explorer  یا  Resource Tuner  پیدا کردم . ولی هیچ کدوم قادر به open کردن این فایل ها نبودند ! بعد از یه جا خوندم که با reflector میشه اول به c شارپ تبدیلش کرد و بعد بازش کرد که بازم نشد. 

اگه میشه یه کمکی بهم بکنید. خیلی گشتم ولی هیچی به هیچی .  :گریه:  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## ASedJavad

اینجا بعید میدونم شما به جواب برسی
بهتره تو فروم های تخصصی موبایل مثل mobilestan.net یا  gsmaria.com یا ... تو قسمت هک و کوک و این جور چیزا سوالتو بپرسی

----------


## hamed72900

ممنون ، توی این دو تا جا هم کسی جوابمو نداد . دوستان اگه کسی میتونه تا حدودی هم راهنماییم کنه بگه .
ممنون

----------

